# Which smartphone insurance to pick for the Gnex



## rubinio (Aug 21, 2011)

hy guys i know this is not fully related to the Galaxy nexus, but i'm getting ready to buy the phone first thing it comes out ,and i think i have a bit of an issue, because i wanna pick the right insurance for it and i'm not sure with which one should i go!! till now i had the vzw coverage that they offer, and trying to decide if i should stay with it for the Nexus or if i should change to the best buy one , or if anybody knows a better one please let me know. my only concern has been that with the verizon one, besides paying the monthly fee, when something happens to the phone i gotta pay another 99$ to get it exchanged, so i was wondering if there is a better choice!!
all the help is greatly appreciated!!!

thank you in advance!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

SquareTrade?


----------



## rubinio (Aug 21, 2011)

I've looked in to that but its almost the same, and you still pay the 99$ when you gotta exchange your phone, plus once you did that your insurance is obsolete, and you start all over, What I heard is that best buy offers accidentall for 9.99 a month and no charge when you exchange, but most of ppl online, complaint that they don't keep their word and you might be left with nothing in the end? Any of you guys experienced that?
What You guys pick as insurance?


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

none?

Insurance on products are ripoffs as they are almost entirely profit for the company selling them due to the fact the the greater majority of stuff never breaks or breaks within the manuf warranty period. The money you'd spend on extra warranties you could simply buy the rare product that breaks again.


----------



## rabbert.klein (Sep 19, 2011)

I pick no insurance every time. I just don't feel like paying whatever it a month then having to pay 100-150ish for a refurb. If you ask me I say put the deductable plus the insurance fee into a savings account monthly and that is your insurance
.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

http://support.verizonwireless.com/clc/features/calling_features/equipment_protection.html

based on that information and knowing that all new phones come with a one year warranty for just about anything (beyond lost/stolen/water damage, so just take care of your ish)....

If you saved the monthly fee for one year ($6.99 * 12 = $83.88) and added the one time fee of $99 you'd saved $182.88 in that first year alone.

This means you're still protected in the first year through the free warranty that comes with it AND by the end of that year you have enough saved to easily replace the phone at any time with a quality used device on Craigslist or Ebay if it broke within the 2nd year time frame before you could upgrade again.

Hell, just saving that for the full two years and you have $365.76 which is more than enough to buy a new phone on contract and keep $50 to $100 in that insurance account for anything that should happen.

Fact is, its better to save on your own that give Verizon money you'll probably never need.


----------



## rabbert.klein (Sep 19, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> http://support.veriz...protection.html
> 
> based on that information and knowing that all new phones come with a one year warranty for just about anything (beyond lost/stolen/water damage, so just take care of your ish)....
> 
> ...


I came up with the same thing after I did the math, the math just lets you know how bad you are getting screwed.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

rubinio said:


> I've looked in to that but its almost the same, and you still pay the 99 when you gotta exchange your phone, plus once you did that your insurance is obsolete, and you start all over, What I heard is that best buy offers accidentall for 9.99 a month and no charge when you exchange, but most of ppl online, complaint that they don't keep their word and you might be left with nothing in the end? Any of you guys experienced that?
> What You guys pick as insurance?


Ah I forgot there is a deductible for phones. I've been considering getting squaretrade for my camera because there isn't a deductible on DSLRs.


----------



## rabbert.klein (Sep 19, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Ah I forgot there is a deductible for phones. I've been considering getting squaretrade for my camera because there isn't a deductible on DSLRs.


Yeah I notices that but I if my DSLR body dies that gives me an excuse to replace it with a D7000


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

As someone who cracked the screen on their brand new phone a month after purchasing it, I have to disagree with your stance on going without insurance. I had no insurance at the time and the feeling of just signing a new 2 year contract with a broken phone was pretty terrible. I now go with the standard Verizon insurance and don't have to worry about babying my phones anymore.


----------



## rubinio (Aug 21, 2011)

You see That's my thing too I take care of my stuff, like my og Droid still looks like brand new, barely a few scratches on the corners, Just that everytime I didn't get insurance something happened, like I had a Kodak camera that I paid 350 $ for it and a month later the screen cracked, than fixing that it was another 180$ ( no insurance) that sucked, now my wife Just bought me a Canon t3i so first thing, I got accidental warranty on It Cause with my luck, I would probably have to buy another one by Christmas. And I have been thinking no insurance, But having the gnex without that, And ppl saying that Its pretty flimsy, I would be scared to hold It in my hand if its not On top of a pillow, And buying another one in the first year for full price it Just wouldn't work for me, ( not the rich kind)








But Thank You everyone, its good to know How other ppl do It!!


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

A warranty isn't a legal obligation to fix something. If your phone falls and the screen shatters, they're not going to replace that for free. Chances are they probably also wouldn't replace a bricked phone. They would lose so much money if they replaced everyone's bricks and broken glass.

I use Best Buy's Geek Squad protection. It's $9.99/mo and no deductible. Covers all the same shit, except if you lose it. I see it this way: $10 x 12 months = 120, over two years is 240. So $240 in the long run or $650ish right then and there if my phone becomes toast. Free battery replacement, free shipping, all that jazz. Only catch is that they send it to the store instead of directly to you, but they use 2-day shipping. I've sent my phone out Sunday evening and they called me Tuesday afternoon.

I'd rather pay a couple extra bucks that's the difference in Verizon's and never have to pay a deductible, and I'd gladly pay the $10 once a month to know if my phone gets fudgeed then I can have a new one. If you're not looking to ever pay a deductible, this seems like a better choice.


----------



## Dr.Dad (Aug 6, 2011)

Do they offer this only if you buy it there, or is this a side business like the Geek Squad?


----------



## rubinio (Aug 21, 2011)

kauthor47 said:


> A warranty isn't a legal obligation to fix something. If your phone falls and the screen shatters, they're not going to replace that for free. Chances are they probably also wouldn't replace a bricked phone. They would lose so much money if they replaced everyone's bricks and broken glass.
> 
> I use Best Buy's Geek Squad protection. It's 9.99/mo and no deductible. Covers all the same shit, except if you lose it. I see it this way: 10 x 12 months = 120, over two years is 240. So 240 in the long run or 650ish right then and there if my phone becomes toast. Free battery replacement, free shipping, all that jazz. Only catch is that they send it to the store instead of directly to you, but they use 2-day shipping. I've sent my phone out Sunday evening and they called me Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> I'd rather pay a couple extra bucks that's the difference in Verizon's and never have to pay a deductible, and I'd gladly pay the 10 once a month to know if my phone gets fudgeed then I can have a new one. If you're not looking to ever pay a deductible, this seems like a better choice.


I'm glad to hear a good review about it, this is what I have been thinking, but alot of ppl online have Just been complaining about their insurance, and a 2-3 day wait and no deductible sounds better than no wait but get a refurbished phone for 99$ deductible,
Thank you very much for all the input. I think ill go with best buys offer, that way my buddy will be happy to Cause he can sell me a phone







,
I hope they will sell it the same day as the Verizon store On release day!!


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

zeuswsu said:


> As someone who cracked the screen on their brand new phone a month after purchasing it, I have to disagree with your stance on going without insurance. I had no insurance at the time and the feeling of just signing a new 2 year contract with a broken phone was pretty terrible. I now go with the standard Verizon insurance and don't have to worry about babying my phones anymore.


i go with the standard vzw also. that would be assurion. but you have to be carefull. with them people can get online and do an isurance claim in you name. it happened to me and from what i heard it was really bad in september when a bunch of people were getting hit.


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> i go with the standard vzw also. that would be assurion. but you have to be carefull. with them people can get online and do an isurance claim in you name. it happened to me and from what i heard it was really bad in september when a bunch of people were getting hit.


Hadn't heard of that. How did you find out someone was using your name? Did Verizon contact you about it?


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

zeuswsu said:


> Hadn't heard of that. How did you find out someone was using your name? Did Verizon contact you about it?


verison didnt . but there is a company that assurion passes non returns off to. they called me and asked for someone named marta gomez. when i told them they had the wrong number they went into the whole well is this ###_###_####. i said yeah thats my number whats this about. she said there was an insurance claim on my tbolt.......... before i blew up i asked where the phone was sent to. she told me ft walton beach fl. i said wait a minute, you mean to tell me that someone did an insurance claim on a phone with a 903 area code and you sent it to a 850 area code and that didnt raise any red flags? wtf lady. i asked what socoil they gave and she said they didnt. they did it online. im not goin to go into everything i said after that cause the mods would evict me and i like my home here on rootz.. but they must have thought i was the devil. they said that it was happening alot around september and that it was mostly around the fl area. but they said they would take care of things and i havent heard anything else.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

zeuswsu said:


> Hadn't heard of that. How did you find out someone was using your name? Did Verizon contact you about it?


EDIT: he explained as I posted my guess. When they hunt you down for not returning your phone is when you find out which, understandably, leaves you in a poor mood for the rest of the day.


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

Crazy, I hadn't heard of that happening to anyone before.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

zeuswsu said:


> Crazy, I hadn't heard of that happening to anyone before.


neither had i until it did to me. just try doing it on yourself but dont go all the way with it. im not sure if they changed the varification process or not . hopefully they did.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Buy with American Express... Doubles the manuf warranty, and covers you for lost/ stolen. If you have a costco account use that Amex card and you're good. Warranties are mostly a rip off.


----------



## Scooter70 (Jun 10, 2011)

American Express Purchase Protection is only good for the first 90 days after you buy a product.

https://www212.americanexpress.com/dsmlive/dsm/int/pages/purchaseprotectiondetails.do?vgnextoid=ac0cbc0508bdf210VgnVCM40000037b3ad94RCRD#


----------



## Foxracr17 (Aug 10, 2011)

Does American express really double the warranty? Not worried at all about lost or stolen phone, have always been really careful with my phone, have had to use the warranty before when I had my epic 4g


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

All of your "what if" scenarios are just like the logic in playing lottery, except in lotteries I'm only out $1. The odds are greatly stacked against you.

I've had cell phones since I was 18 starting with the Moto StarTac.. analog. That's 18 years... damn I'm old... I have had ONE phone needing to be replaced outside of my upgrade policy. I've saved $1,000's in comparison because simply facts are accidents with broken shit don't happen often and even more rare is a product malfunctioning under normal use.

It's still a far better deal for your wallet to NOT get the warranty, buy a case/screen protector, put the $$ in savings account OR simply buy a used phone for $100 to use for the more than probable short time you'd need to wait for an upgrade.

Simply, put its not gonna happen very often if ever that you need one.

Shattered screen a few months into ownership? How many phones have you owned that this has happened. one out of ten or more? Its a waste of money and hell, maybe I should start a phone warranty program where I'll cover any accident or proven loss for $200. Man I'd be rich... from all those suckers.

lol, this reminds me of when I was a commissioned sales person for over 10years. We called extra warranties "cheese". We'd as each other, "Hey, nice sale, did you get cheese on that?". We'd sell a $150 warranty on a TV and get paid $50 for commission. Why did we make 30% commission rate? Because it was almost 90% pure profit for the company. It just normally never gets used.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Foxracr17 said:


> Does American express really double the warranty? Not worried at all about lost or stolen phone, have always been really careful with my phone, have had to use the warranty before when I had my epic 4g


 Doubles it up to an additional year, yes. I used it on a 60" TV that died 17 months after purchase.. They paid the full repair build - about $900.

Bummed to see that they shortened the loss/ theft protection to 90 days, also used that when my sons ipod was stolen - got a new one free.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> All of your "what if" scenarios are just like the logic in playing lottery, except in lotteries I'm only out 1. The odds are greatly stacked against you.
> 
> I've had cell phones since I was 18 starting with the Moto StarTac.. analog. That's 18 years... damn I'm old... I have had ONE phone needing to be replaced outside of my upgrade policy. I've saved 1,000's in comparison because simply facts are accidents with broken shit don't happen often and even more rare is a product malfunctioning under normal use.
> 
> ...


Yup, the only time I've seen ambivalence on this from consumer reports, etc., was on big screen TVs a couple years back. I buy all major appliances, stereos, phones, etc., with Amex to get the manuf. warranty doubled, up to the additional year. I don't buy warranties, keep that $ in my pocket.


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't buy insurance on anything but my phone. I tend to break my phones so I need the coverage, its as simple as that. Everyones situation is different.


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

rubinio said:


> I'm glad to hear a good review about it, this is what I have been thinking, but alot of ppl online have Just been complaining about their insurance, and a 2-3 day wait and no deductible sounds better than no wait but get a refurbished phone for 99$ deductible,
> Thank you very much for all the input. I think ill go with best buys offer, that way my buddy will be happy to Cause he can sell me a phone
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I go with theirs because I don't really have money to throw around on a deductible. I'm a college student with a 45 minute commute to my job so extra money doesn't just lie around my bank accounts.

To answer whoever asked, yes, you do have to purchase it at Best Buy and within the first 30 days. The only exception is the iPhone, for which you can purchase it at any time. The reasoning for that is to counter AppleCare.


----------



## rubinio (Aug 21, 2011)

well I guess amex with BB it is ,this is me being extra careful, :-O and usually this is when something not so cool happens with my phone :'( anyway thank you for everyone's input and help , ROOTZWIKI members are AWESOME


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

aflac


----------



## Moose (Jun 7, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> aflac


Major Medical!!


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Moose said:


> Major Medical!!


you will need it if your old lady finds out you broke your gnex. lol


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

zeuswsu said:


> I don't buy insurance on anything but my phone. I tend to break my phones so I need the coverage, its as simple as that. Everyones situation is different.


nope. It would still be smarter to put the $99 fee and $8 monthly into a savings account. You're covered by manufacturer warranty for a year and I'd bet you could live with a used phone from craigslist/ebay for the next year until an upgrade was avail should that happen.

I guarantee you if you put it all down on paper, you were still losing money in the long run.


----------



## rockynick (Mar 21, 2012)

I didn't think so that the phone manufacturer warranty covers the loss of phone, theft or damage. It just covers the equipment failure because of the malfunctioning. There are so many benefits of getting a mobile insurance, those of which you cannot reap just from the warranty.

iphone insurance compare | mobile phone insurance comparison


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

very simple. if ur going to lose ur phone get asurion.

if ur only going to break it, get square trade with a coupon that can be googled.


----------



## mikeric (Aug 5, 2011)

I have had best buy's protection plan on my last 3 phones. My evo I dropped and smashed the screen they fixed the phone in under 30 days and gave me a loaner. My fascinate had problems with the gps and I got a store credit and bought my nexus with it. My wife is on her second fascinate that they replaced and about to get it swapped out again because of GPS and call issues. I would say its been worth it for me. Its up to everyone individually though and I tend to be rough on my phones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## teng247 (Jul 18, 2011)

I used to think insurance was a ripoff and suckers bet...... till i had kids. Now my phone is insured for mine, my wifes, and my teenage daughter which came in handy when she broke her Incredible screen after 11mths of use. I also have 2 more kids who are under 3 and boy do they love to play on our phones

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

